# Silver Nitrate is Devil's Spit!



## Brill (May 2, 2012)

I've been "battling" a ganglion cyst on a toe and finally decided to get it looked at before "the trip".

I showed it to my doc and explained the discharge as he put some jelly stuff on it (thought it was alcohol) and then I noticed the scalpel came out.  Uh...Doc?

Can you feel that?  No.  Ok, no worries then but you may feel some pressure though.

Doc cut a big hole in the toe and then says "Ok, you're not going to like me after this."  He has a little q-tip thing of gray stuff.  Whatever I says.

BS!  Silver nitrate is pure hell on earth. 

Caveat: toe feels awesome today.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 2, 2012)

Had my nose cauterized as a kid for random nose bleeds.  Hate the stuff!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 2, 2012)

YUP, it do smart some. Lets hope he got all the cyst, and any sac attached.

RF 1


----------



## Dame (May 2, 2012)

Dayamn dude. Hope you had some industrial strength pain killers at home that night. Glad it's better today.


----------



## pardus (May 3, 2012)

Yes it is nasty. Ive used it _once_ before on myself, that was enough lol

Works pretty good though.


----------



## x SF med (May 3, 2012)

lindy said:


> I've been "battling" a ganglion cyst on a toe and finally decided to get it looked at before "the trip".
> 
> I showed it to my doc and explained the discharge as he put some jelly stuff on it (thought it was alcohol) and then I noticed the scalpel came out. Uh...Doc?
> 
> ...


 

Quit your bitchin you whiny support weenie....  :-"   jeez...  a little siver nitrate and you sound like a little girl...  the doc should have used a soldering gun to cauterize the area...  and then put mercurachrome or merthiolate on it.   Now that woulda stung a little.


----------



## Brill (May 3, 2012)

I have to say, it felt normal at work today (sitting in front of a computer).  Thinking about a run tomorrow.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (May 4, 2012)

x SF med said:


> Quit your bitchin you whiny support weenie....  Back in my day, we did our own circumcisions with can opener and stopped the bleeding with a tack hammer!  Young pussies...:grumble grumble:...


Google translator came back with this.


----------



## Etype (May 13, 2012)

Any veterans of the "hot shot"? Benzoin tincture injected into a blister- that's a pretty good burn as well.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 16, 2012)

Etype said:


> Any veterans of the "hot shot"? Benzoin tincture injected into a blister- that's a pretty good burn as well.


 
One of my room mates in Coronado got something like that.  Went to see Doc for some blisters on his feet.  Said they lanced the blister then injected something into it that made him nearly fall off the damn table because it burned so bad.  Needless to say we called him all kinds of names for some time afterwards.


----------



## DoctorDoom (May 18, 2012)

Just hold some fucking pressure on it.  Silver nitrate... sissies...


----------



## Muppet (May 19, 2012)

Etype said:


> Any veterans of the "hot shot"? Benzoin tincture injected into a blister- that's a pretty good burn as well.


 
I used to do them for joe while pulling medical coverage for P.R.C. while on DRF-7 while @ Bragg. Hurts like hell. I had one myself.

F.M.


----------



## DoctorDoom (May 23, 2012)

I had that benzoin crap done to me!  I screamed like a little baby.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 24, 2012)

I don't know what half this shit is you guys are talking about, but if I ever hear a Doctor mention any of them to me I'm punching his lights out and making a run for it.


----------



## RetPara (May 25, 2012)

Etype said:


> Any veterans of the "hot shot"? Benzoin tincture injected into a blister- that's a pretty good burn as well.


 
Hell Yes.  When I got to Regt my feet were still not conditioned. Socks had be cut off.  Then Tinc of Betadine was poured over the bottom of my feet.  I went straight up three feet.


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2015)

Necropost like a boss.

Researching canker sore treatments one that's coming up lately is to apply silver nitrate to the sore. Thanks to this thread I think I'll pass.


----------



## JWoody (Oct 30, 2015)

Should have just smashed it with a Bible.


----------



## Brill (Oct 30, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Necropost like a boss.
> 
> Researching canker sore treatments one that's coming up lately is to apply silver nitrate to the sore. Thanks to this thread I think I'll pass.



Isn't there another term for canker sores?


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 30, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Necropost like a boss.
> 
> Researching canker sore treatments one that's coming up lately is to apply silver nitrate to the sore. Thanks to this thread I think I'll pass.



Don't! It treats them immediately! Silver Nitrate is the best tx I have ever used. It hurts when you apply it, then there is instant relief, which is continuous.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 30, 2015)

lindy said:


> Isn't there another term for canker sores?



Aphthous Ulcers. Canker sores are not herpetic infections and have no known cause


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 30, 2015)

JWoody said:


> Should have just smashed it with a Bible.


Smashing a canker sore with a Bible , good luck with that one. They are generally found somewhere on the Buccal mucosa in the mouth. How you are going to get a bible inside someone's mouth will be a challenge all by itself.

There is an OTC preperation callad Campho-Phenique that works nicely with just a few applications. I must warn you, that is tasts like Lizard piss, but it works pretty well on cankers sores in the mouth. I think a small liquid bottle costs less than $5.00. Silver Nitrate seem to be a little heavy duty for a canker sore.

That's my $.02.


----------



## JWoody (Oct 30, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Smashing a canker sore with a Bible, good luck with that one. They are generally found somewhere on the Buccal mucosa in the mouth. How you are going to get a bible inside someone's mouth will be a challenge all by itself.
> 
> There is an OTC preperation callad Campho-Phenique that works nicely with just a few applications. I must warn you, that is tasts like Lizard piss, but it works pretty well on cankers sores in the mouth. I think a small liquid bottle costs less than $5.00. Silver Nitrate seem to be a little heavy duty for a canker sore.
> 
> That's my $.02.


The original post by Lindy was about a ganglion cyst on the toe.  Ganglion cysts were refered to as "Bible bumps", because they would smash them with Bibles.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 30, 2015)

JWoody said:


> The original post by Lindy was about a ganglion cyst on the toe.  Ganglion cysts were refered to as "Bible bumps", because they would smash them with Bibles.



That was a home remedy that saw widespread use, whith mixed results. When treating the cysts, you have to remove all of the sac, or risk seeing a return of the cyst.

An interesting story was with my daughter who had developed a cyst in her hand, proximal to the ring finger on the palmer surface of her hand. It was present right up to the morning of her planned surgery for the cystectomy. The morning of surgery, it was gone. I have no clue as to how it disappeared, but  it was gone, and never came back. I did not wack it with a Bible, of any one of my medical Textbooks. Go figure.


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2015)

I knew cold sores and herpes would enter the picture. The forum does not disappoint.

I usually rinse with TCP liquid but I'm open to other treatment options. I cut-out toothpaste with SLS and that's helped immensely, but I still develop the ulcers. I have noticed they appear more frequently and with more pain when I'm fighting a cold or some crud. The other usual causes like physical injury also apply. I've had these since I was a kid and their frequency, size, and duration ebb and flow.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 30, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I knew cold sores and herpes would enter the picture. The forum does not disappoint.
> 
> I usually rinse with TCP liquid but I'm open to other treatment options. I cut-out toothpaste with SLS and that's helped immensely, but I still develop the ulcers. I have noticed they appear more frequently and with more pain when I'm fighting a cold or some crud. The other usual causes like physical injury also apply. I've had these since I was a kid and their frequency, size, and duration ebb and flow.



I have a long painful history with canker sores. I have had them as long as I can remember, however I did see a dramatic downturn in the frequency when I was dipping, don't know why, but it was happening. However the location also changed, where I used to get them in the front of my mouth normally on the inside of the lip, I now get them on the back of my throat and Uvula, and let me tell you, if you think a canker hurts on your lip, imagine it on the thing that dangles in your throat. Even breathing is painful. I've had ones so severe that I was almost bedridden, and had to take Percocet to sleep. Silver Nitrate has cured those problems. If you can stomach the initial pain. Or knock it out early, you can cure the ulcers as soon as you notice them.


----------



## Brill (Oct 30, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I knew cold sores and herpes would enter the picture. The forum does not disappoint.
> 
> I usually rinse with TCP liquid but I'm open to other treatment options. I cut-out toothpaste with SLS and that's helped immensely, but I still develop the ulcers. I have noticed they appear more frequently and with more pain when I'm fighting a cold or some crud. The other usual causes like physical injury also apply. I've had these since I was a kid and their frequency, size, and duration ebb and flow.



I would ask the if you were ever an alter boy but that would derail the thread.

So I won't.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2015)

for most instances of any kind of buccal tissue disruption... Eugenol...  better know as oil of cloves to those who cook or have kids...  it is an amazing topical analgesic/anesthetic, and has antimicrobial/astringent/antiseptic properties too...  but alas... it tastes like cloves, very very very very strong cloves....

Not as fun as watching somebody get stung by the AgNO3 monster....   I had to have a few bleeds stopped with it... nosebleeds and a couple of lacerations...  shit'll put you in orbit for about 8 seconds.


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> the back of my throat and Uvula, and let me tell you, if you think a canker hurts on your lip, imagine it on the thing that dangles in your throat. Even breathing is painful.



Several times and as you well know, they suck. Back of throat is okay and manageable, but the uvula makes me want to kick a puppy. The TCP liquid helps a lot and I've also found green tea with some honey added does wonders for canker sores or a sore throat. A salt water gargle helps but not as much as the first two. Ice water temporarily helps with the swelling and pain. On a somewhat disgusting note, I've also found that not brushing my teeth helps when I have an outbreak, but I save that method for really bad cases.

Most of mine are shallow but several times a year they are bad enough they bleed. My personal "best" for number of ulcers at one time is 12. Those ranged from tiny little dots to huge moon craters.

Good times. My thanks to everyone for the recommendations.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 30, 2015)

You will not regret getting a script or buying silver nitrate online. I promise.


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> You will not regret getting a script or buying silver nitrate online. I promise.



If you're wrong I ban @pardus.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 30, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> You will not regret getting a script or buying silver nitrate online. I promise.



It has it's uses, and I have always had some handy; each application has it's own memory tract.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 30, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Good times. My thanks to everyone for the recommendations.


Mouth transplant. You're welcome.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd rather get slapped with a red hot branding iron rather than have to endure any more applications of silver nitrate. That shit is the devil's spawn......hell, I didn't believe anything could outdo compound Tincture of Benzoin in a blister.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 30, 2015)

Centermass said:


> I'd rather get slapped with a red hot branding iron rather than have to endure any more applications of silver nitrate. That shit is the devil's spawn......hell, I didn't believe anything could outdo compound Tincture of Benzoin in a blister.



For anything other than mouth ulcers I would agree. For the tx of mouth ulcers the pain is minimal compared to the pain of no tx.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2015)

Centermass said:


> I'd rather get slapped with a red hot branding iron rather than have to endure any more applications of silver nitrate. That shit is the devil's spawn......hell, I didn't believe anything could outdo compound Tincture of Benzoin in a blister.



Hot patches suck top. I gave many and received one. 

M.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 2, 2015)

Try L-Lysine to help with the herp...I mean canker sores.  Reportedly works well for some and it's got to beat the hell out of silver nitrate!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 2, 2015)

This thread scares me...


----------

